# [MIUI 1.9.23] Application Access Problem



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

I use an application called "Animated Widget Pro." It makes these sweet little widgets to call individual contacts and such.

Problem being that on MIUI, it asks me for permission...
But the [ALLOW] and [DENY] buttons won't click. I've tried clicking all over the screen to make sure they aren't misplaced or something as well.

It also seems to lock up my phone sufficiently until the [Deny (9)] countdown counts all the way down and automatically denies the widget access to make a phone call.
Even in the screenshot I took, it didn't register until the request was denied.

Any ideas on a fix?
Is there simply an application that is trying to keep me safe that I can kill off? I trust myself enough to allow my own applications access to what their permissions require.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Get or open rom manager and download/install the newest version of superuser. It will replace the miui version.


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

This isn't a superuser permission.
But I did that long ago to get rid of those stupid toast notifications anyway.


----------



## UnfedBear67 (Jul 31, 2011)

Its just a security feature built in to notify you about a specific app, that it suspects is doing something wrong. Its never frozen up on me before, not sure were the settings for it are. Have you tried updating to 1.9.30 that might fix it.


----------

